# Borgo Alle Vigne Italy advice



## CalGalTraveler (Feb 2, 2015)

We booked a 1 BR for a week at Borgo Alle Vinge Italy this July.  We would appreciate any advice as to amenities, restaurants, nearby activities to maximize our experience.  

How are the roads to Venice?  Could we do day trips? or rent another hotel in Venice.  Same for Rome.

The HGVC call center told us there are only 30 units at this resort (not sure if this is a larger resort and HGVC only has access to 30 units or whether this is in total).


----------



## Bill4728 (Feb 2, 2015)

The resort is brand new and HGVC owns the whole place. 

Pictures of the resort just show views of the countryside. Map seems to show it isn't near any cities just a few small villages. 


 It is west of Florence which means it isn't really a doable drive to either Venice or Rome. I believe that HGVC expects people to spend the week visiting the regions Tuscany and Umbria

Have you check the HGVC website as to amenities, restaurants, nearby activities?


----------



## Jason245 (Feb 2, 2015)

I am interested in hearing your feedback on this resort as I have been interested in going back to that part of Italy for a while.

Specifics I would love to know (if you should happen to find out) are:

1. Transportation - From all my reading it sounds like the only option is to rent a car and drive to the resort. If you find a better way to get around (bus? train?) that would be awesome.

2. - Restaurants/supermarket - Best I can tell there is nothing on site and everything is nearby but has to be driven to.  Again I would love any insight you have. 

3. Activities - Haven't been able to find out about any, that being said, I would love to know if they organize anything and/or have arrangements for day trips. 

My big thing is that... I don't want to drive in Italy, and I guess that is the biggest thing holding me back. 

I would rather take public transport and avoid the risks of excessive rental car charges, potential speeding tickets, being hasseled by the local police, getting lost on those poorly maintained italian roads etc..

If there is a reasonable option... awesome... if not... I don't know if it will ever work for me....


----------



## HatTrick (Feb 2, 2015)

From TripAdvisor:

http://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowTopi...cations_Club_at_Borgo_alle_Vigne-Tuscany.html

http://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowTopi...alle_vigne-Pisa_Province_of_Pisa_Tuscany.html

http://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowTopi...Alle_Vigne-Pisa_Province_of_Pisa_Tuscany.html


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Feb 2, 2015)

*Thank you*



HatTrick said:


> From TripAdvisor:
> 
> http://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowTopi...cations_Club_at_Borgo_alle_Vigne-Tuscany.html
> 
> ...




Thanks, These links are very helpful.  Now know to pack a GPS and the closest train stations nearby.  Will also need to plan time for buying groceries when we get there.


----------



## PigsDad (Feb 2, 2015)

Jason245 said:


> My big thing is that... I don't want to drive in Italy, and I guess that is the biggest thing holding me back.
> 
> I would rather take public transport and avoid the risks of excessive rental car charges, potential speeding tickets, being hasseled by the local police, getting lost on those poorly maintained italian roads etc..
> 
> If there is a reasonable option... awesome... if not... I don't know if it will ever work for me....


Having recently been to Italy (for the first time) and rented a car for touring while in the Tuscany area, I can say I had some of the same concerns as you.  However, it went extremely well.  We got a new GPS that included Europe maps, and driving was not a problem at all.  Rental car prices were reasonable, the roads were fine (and we explored out off the beaten path quite a bit of the time) and I never worried about getting lost with the GPS.  I found the drivers there very consistent and MUCH better drivers than what we run into every day here in the US.  Personally, I wouldn't hesitate to drive in Tuscany again.

For our trip, we started out in Rome and just used public transportation there.  Took a train to Florence and rented the car there (drove all around, including a day trip to Pisa and Cinque Terre.  When we left Tuscany and went to Venice, we returned the car and took a train -- there is no reason to have a rental car anywhere near Venice, IMO.

Kurt


----------



## Sandy VDH (Feb 2, 2015)

Did you call in to get this booking.  I don't see inventory in HGVC, the resort wasn't listed. 

Just wondering?


----------



## buzglyd (Feb 2, 2015)

Sandy VDH said:


> Did you call in to get this booking.  I don't see inventory in HGVC, the resort wasn't listed.
> 
> Just wondering?



HGVC announced it was available for all members a while back in one of the newsletters. It did mention you have to call.


----------



## Talent312 (Feb 2, 2015)

AFAIK, you do have to call. I did once, and they had units available, but we didn't bite.
It's in the middle of nowhere in Tuscany -- fine by me, as Tuscany = Heaven on Earth.
But you need a car.

Venice is better done by train. The station is in the center of it all, on the main canal.
You can't drive a car in Venice.

The late actor David Niven recounts a telegram he received from his friend Robert Benchley:
VENICE

NIVENTRAVEL
HOLLYWOOD

STREETS FULL OF WATER. ADVISE.
BENCHLEY

(1972, The Moon’s A Balloon by David Niven, Pages 233-234)


----------



## pip0312 (Feb 4, 2015)

I am italian, so I can give you some good advice.
There is absolutely no problem to drive in tuscany, and with a good GPS (which can also be simply google maps!) you can reach safely any POI.
I definitely recommend to get a car to visit the tuscany and umbria countryside.
The roads are well maintained , but you cannot expect multi-lane highways!

Keep in mind that almost all cars have the manual transmission, but I think it is possible to get an automatic transmission asking explicitly for it.


I will avoid to drive in Florence (unless you want to just park the car in the Santa Maria Novella parking), since most of the interesting things should be visited walking.
Other beautiful medieval towns (like Siena, Lucca,...) have good parkings where you can just leave the car, and enjoy walking !

The best way to reach Rome is to take a fast train from Florence SMN (it takes just 90 minutes), and you will reach the station of Roma Termini in the heart of Rome.

The same holds to visit Venice: take a fast train from Florence: you will arrive in the heart of Venice, where of course cars are completely useless.

Let me know if you need more information, I surely can help you


----------



## GregT (Feb 4, 2015)

We visited Tuscany in Sept 2013 and had similar driving concerns.  So we opted for a driver (Christian) who was fantastic -- very knowledgeable on both the history and local wineries, and he is remembered fondly for really enhancing our trip.

If anyone would like a guide, even for a day or two of wine tasting, please send me a PM. He is on TripAdvisor as well.

Best,

Greg


----------



## radmoo (Feb 4, 2015)

WE did Italy trip 8 years ago, not TS but rather B&B.  WE flew to Venice where you would not want a car.  WE picked up the car upon leaving Venice and drove to Tuscany, then on to Umbria and back to Florence where we returned the car.  I enjoyed the driving (stick shift) immensely .  The roads were not crowded and drivers were courteous.  The most important thing to know is the name of the next town in the direction you are heading.  Rather than intersections, you will be faced with roundabouts, rotaries, traffic circles and you will always need to exit, although GPS will prompt 2nd exit, etc in direction of upcoming town.  We were there in August and never had a problem.  I would do this trip again in a nanno second.


----------



## jin (Feb 8, 2015)

CalGalTraveler said:


> We booked a 1 BR for a week at Borgo Alle Vinge Italy this July.  We would appreciate any advice as to amenities, restaurants, nearby activities to maximize our experience.
> 
> How are the roads to Venice?  Could we do day trips? or rent another hotel in Venice.  Same for Rome.
> 
> The HGVC call center told us there are only 30 units at this resort (not sure if this is a larger resort and HGVC only has access to 30 units or whether this is in total).



Hi, 
     We stayed at this resort right after they opened this last July for 2 wks.  You definitely need a car, and driving is no big deal as they drive on right side of road.  We did a day trip each day to many of the medieval surrounding cities and it was an amazing trip.  We visited Lucca, Sienna, San gimignano, Voltaire, cinque terre, , Pisa, Florence, Terriciola, Peccioli, Lari, Casciana Terme, pontedera, Bolgheri, In additition to an Agriturisimo very close to resort, and several wineries, local markets, and evening concerts (in nearby Peccioloi).  The front desk was super friendly, and very helpful in giving tips.  My recommendation is to pick up 1 tour book (we really liked "Florence and Tuscany day by day".   Pick some (but not all) the places you wish to visit, take some tips from people you talk with, stay and relax in town a few days and don't overpack too many things in.  We enjoyed ALL the places we visited, and there are a ton more we'll catch next time.  Absolute must dos from our list: Cinque Terre, San Gimignano, Siena, Florence.  In terms of driving, take the train from pontedera to Florence.  We drove into Pisa a couple of days, but got into trouble the last day when our GPS directed us into a restricted driving zone (which are freq and easy to miss in the big cities -- we were sent a ticket 3 mos later for $1800!  Which we will never pay.....)., all the little towns, parking and driving is a piece of cake and lot of fun to explore.  Enjoy, it really is a wonderful location! Pete


----------



## phil1ben (Mar 1, 2015)

I will let you know. I happened to call yesterday for availability and a week opened up at the end of this month (March, 2015) so I took it. Thank you Jin for your advice.


----------



## phil1ben (Mar 3, 2015)

CalGal we are starting to plan our days in Tuscany. The first thing I did was contact the private tour guide we used in Florence on our last trip. We are going to rent a car and we have hired him for two days to guide us around northern Tuscany. If it is within your budget I would highly recommend him. Private message me if you are interested. We have already been to Florence and southern Tuscany so we are focusing our trips north and along the sea. We will probably also spend one night in Bergamo at the foot of the Alps.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Mar 4, 2015)

Thanks everyone for your ideas and thoughts.  We are looking forward to visiting and look forward to Phil1ben's trip report as we are not traveling until July.  

The HGVC phone reservation rep said that getting a reservation at HGVC Italy is akin to winning the lottery because there are only 16 units available to HGVC  and many of the home resort owners want to use their units because it is a brand new complex.


----------



## SmithOp (Mar 4, 2015)

Might have been fun to ask how many owners there are.  They also pop up as cash rentals...nothing right now but there are sightings here.

https://rentals.higvc.co.uk/


Sent from my iPad using the strange new version of Tapatalk


----------



## seema (Jul 12, 2015)

jin said:


> Hi,
> We stayed at this resort right after they opened this last July for 2 wks.  You definitely need a car, and driving is no big deal as they drive on right side of road.  We did a day trip each day to many of the medieval surrounding cities and it was an amazing trip.  We visited Lucca, Sienna, San gimignano, Voltaire, cinque terre, , Pisa, Florence, Terriciola, Peccioli, Lari, Casciana Terme, pontedera, Bolgheri, In additition to an Agriturisimo very close to resort, and several wineries, local markets, and evening concerts (in nearby Peccioloi).  The front desk was super friendly, and very helpful in giving tips.  My recommendation is to pick up 1 tour book (we really liked "Florence and Tuscany day by day".   Pick some (but not all) the places you wish to visit, take some tips from people you talk with, stay and relax in town a few days and don't overpack too many things in.  We enjoyed ALL the places we visited, and there are a ton more we'll catch next time.  Absolute must dos from our list: Cinque Terre, San Gimignano, Siena, Florence.  In terms of driving, take the train from pontedera to Florence.  We drove into Pisa a couple of days, but got into trouble the last day when our GPS directed us into a restricted driving zone (which are freq and easy to miss in the big cities -- we were sent a ticket 3 mos later for $1800!  Which we will never pay.....)., all the little towns, parking and driving is a piece of cake and lot of fun to explore.  Enjoy, it really is a wonderful location! Pete



If you had a ticket on a rental car, the ticket would be sent to the rental car company. The company would in turn sent the ticket to you. So if you do no pay, can they a) use a collection agency to collect (even for an international parking ticket, and b) prevent you from renting from them in the future anywhere in the world, unless you pay the ticket?


----------



## Laurie (Jul 12, 2015)

seema said:


> If you had a ticket on a rental car, the ticket would be sent to the rental car company. The company would in turn sent the ticket to you. So if you do no pay, can they a) use a collection agency to collect (even for an international parking ticket, and b) prevent you from renting from them in the future anywhere in the world, unless you pay the ticket?


Apparently tickets for moving violations aren't sent to rental car companies. We were mailed, via certified mail, a speeding ticket from Vienna last year, for 50 Euros. We'd had no idea we were speeding at the time, but apparently were photographed driving 4 mph (7 km) over the limit, and about 1 mph (2 km) over the grace allowance.  (Can anyone say speed trap?)

In fact, our rental car co told us we had 2 speeding tickets, but we only received notice of one. Both were in or near Vienna - one immediately after pick-up, the other immediately before car return, 3 weeks after we'd driven thru 3 countries without incident.

We worried about this for almost a year, couldn't get assistance from our rental car co., or the issuing agency, or our own bank, as to how to pay (the demand was in German and required wiring $$ somewhere, but we couldn't decipher what numbers meant what, because the notice was full of numbers). 

We finally met some German people recently who warned us the penalties could be very high. They emailed for us, and found out they had finally thrown the case out. We hope so - we hate to think we can't go back to Austria without being picked up at the border!

Mostly we have driven all over Europe and wouldn't hesitate to do so again, but avoid cities like Florence, as others have stated. Also fyi, once in Italy we did drive into a no-entrance street for those without special permits, and parked along with others parked there. What we think saved us was that international driving permit, because until the officer saw that, he seemed about to haul us off to jail. Some say it's not necessary, but I recommend it where you don't speak the language.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Jul 12, 2015)

There are a lot of speed cameras in Europe, and its pretty easy to get a ticket.. So far i have a had a few tickets from other states sent to my home, but never one from Europe..

I did end up with a medical bill from Germany once, and it was a pain to decipher and figure out where to wire the funds..


----------

